

Ants Use Their Own Velcro to Catch Supersized Prey - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/06/velcro-ants/

======
wglb
Very cool article about the strength of ants and possible co-evolution with
their favorite plant.

